

My startup is group Chatroulette. What do you think? - k33n
http://www.famouscam.com/

======
e1ven
The blog page doesn't work, and the main page brings up a permission dialog.
Without knowing what this is about or why I should allow my video to be
shared(or possibly recorded, etc), I can't click "allow".

~~~
k33n
The blog is hosted at Posterous. As for the permission dialog, we've hopefully
improved the messaging. Lots of people were saying the same thing about not
knowing what it was and not clicking allow.

Hope you'll stop by and give it another shot.

